# Cabinet @ 5k.. Urgent!



## Tribalgeek (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi please suggest mid tower gaming cabinet.
Cooling is important so is the cable management.
I have listed following cabinets..

 NZXT Lexa S

NZXT Guardian 921 RB 

Bitfenix Outlaw

Please Suggest. I'm buying tommorrow!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 13, 2012)

For 5K budget, Corsair 400R @4.6K is the best choice.

Problem with the choices of yours:
1. Lexa S: Good looking funky chassis. Best being avoided.
2. Guardian 921 RB: Problem same as above.
3. No USB3 at the front panel.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 13, 2012)

Guardian have usb3 front panel. Corsair 400R is for 5800 now! I've already stretched my budget to 5k.


----------



## saikiasunny (Sep 14, 2012)

You can also go for shinobi white. Costs around 4.5k.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 14, 2012)

I am living in very dusty place so avoiding white.

what about Corsair 300R?


----------



## saikiasunny (Sep 14, 2012)

The shinobi also comes in black. So you can check that. 
The 300r is a nice cabby but according to some reviews it has flimsy side panels, but i am not sure. You can ask some 300r owners around.

Another option is
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...tegory_id=110&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 14, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> Guardian have usb3 front panel. Corsair 400R is for 5800 now! I've already stretched my budget to 5k.



Where did you see that price? I've just purchased 400R from a local dealer for 4900.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 14, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Where did you see that price? I've just purchased 400R from a local dealer for 4900.



Flipkart snapdeal prime and I mean with shipping.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyways bought nzxt tempest 410 for 5k.


----------



## funskar (Sep 14, 2012)

COngrats ..


----------



## saikiasunny (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats man ! Btw is it the elite or the base model? 
Got it from primeabgb?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you . Tempest 410 elite from havoknation puna


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats! How much did it cost you?
I love the wire-less 2x front fans


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> Guardian have usb3 front panel. Corsair 400R is for 5800 now! I've already stretched my budget to 5k.



Only at flipkart who are openly ripping its customers off. Go down to local market.



Tribalgeek said:


> Anyways bought nzxt tempest 410 for 5k.



Oh, you already bought it? Congrats then.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Only at flipkart who are openly ripping its customers off. Go down to local market.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you already bought it? Congrats then.



Prime costs 5800 with shipping dude


----------

